# What is this?



## Thumposaurus (Aug 29, 2000)

what is this part? there is a part # on the side but it's kind of corroded so it's not really readable, it's supposed to make noise when the key is on right?








I can get more pictures if needed, it was in the engine bay next to the intake boot and the front grill
83 Coupe GT BTW


[Modified by Thumposaurus, 4:50 PM 9-6-2002]


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: What is this? (Thumposaurus)*

Is that some kind of ancient idle stabilizer valve?
Those two tubes on the right look like they hook up to vaccum lines.


----------



## Thumposaurus (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: What is this? (TabulaRasa)*

the one line goes to the intake boot and the other one goes to the intake manifold, if it is a idle stabilizer valve would that make it very difficult to start?


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: What is this? (Thumposaurus)*

Yes it would make it very hard to start and from your description of where the part location was, I am pretty certain that this is an idle stabilizer valve (ISV). The solution is to clean it out with carb or throttle body cleaner. 
Here are some instructions and more details about ISV problems. This is for newer cars, but it's probably still helpful to know:
http://www.20v.org/engprob.htm#isv


----------



## Thumposaurus (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: What is this? (TabulaRasa)*

I left it soaking for a couple of hours in a jar of carb cleaner, what it left in the jar was pretty nasty looking so hopefully that took care of it, I'm about to go out and try it and see. If it still doesn't work are all ISV's the same? I tried looking them up on the web more and there aren't any that look like this one, another style is on e-bay all the time for fairly cheap.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: What is this? (Thumposaurus)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I left it soaking for a couple of hours in a jar of carb cleaner, what it left in the jar was pretty nasty looking so hopefully that took care of it.
[HR][/HR]​You probably want to get a fresh jar of carb cleaner and let it soak some more and repeat that a few times until the carb cleaner fluid is relatively clean.


----------



## Thumposaurus (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: What is this? (TabulaRasa)*

Ok, well I left it soaking shook it up every once in awhile, and changed the cleaner a couple of times, took it out let it dry out some then when I hooked it back up it still isn't working. Are ISV's interchangable between models? I see ones for other VW engines going for $15-20 on e-Bay alot, and the only thing I've found on-line close to what this one is is a $194 part.
Thanks for the help


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: What is this? (Thumposaurus)*

Nope, they are VERY specific. The all operate in fifferent manners. Iven ones that look alike may not work right. Some open and close all the way, some only part way and all have different duty cycles. You need one designed for your specific engine...


----------



## Thumposaurus (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: What is this? (duandcc)*

Damn, I was hoping the cheap way out would work, oh well I guess I'll have to call my foreign parts place and see if they can order one.


----------



## CanadianBlueCoupe (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: What is this? (Thumposaurus)*

I believe it adjusts your idle speed. being older I thinkit is the on /off sort so it opens and closes,, you should be able to start without it as you usually pinch one of the vacume lines to it when adjusting your idle speed. ( if things are set up right) andi t only opnes tlo let more air thougth when the engineis idleing under laod like all the electrical accessories are on etc.
a temperary fix woul be to jump it with an elbow. but expect idle to be a bit high.
good luck


----------

